# Switch



## Dadgumit (Dec 7, 2014)

I need help with this switch I need to wire a 1 phase 220 volt 6 leg motor to this switch I can seem to get my head toghter on this ?  thanks !!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello Dadgumit,
we'll start with the basics.... 
the drum switch operates like this, as per the attached diagram.

Contact #'s   -   Operation

1-2)-    normally open(N.O.) ,      Closes in AR and AV-   Open in 0
3-4)-    N.O.  ,                              Closes in AR and AV-   Open in 0
5-6)-    N.O.  ,                             Closes in AV -   Open In 0 and AR   
7-8)-  N.O. ,                            Closes in AR-        Open in 0 and AV
9-10)-  N.O. ,                            Closes in AR-        Open in 0 and AV 
11-12 )-N.O. ,                          Closes in AV-          Open in 0 and AR        

does this make any sense to you?


----------



## Dadgumit (Dec 7, 2014)

Doc  yes it does I know to change rotation you have you have to switch #5 and #8 I know how to wire the motor .just can not get it in my head how to wire the switch .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

oops!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

what type of motor are we dealing with?
we have established that it's a 220v single phase motor.
how many capacitors are we dealing with ? 
does it have a centrifugal switch for the start cap?
is the motor reversible?
a picture of the motor may help but not completely necessary.

in any event you may need to make 2 pairings and switch only 2 wires in effect
if that makes any sense to you.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

you'll want to decide which direction on the switch is forward and reverse

(for me i'd make AR reverse just because it would be an easy visual que)

you could always mount the switch turned 180* should the direction be opposite of natural tendency.

once we see what were workin with and a decision on the AV/AR thing we can take the next step


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

think of your switch being 3 layers, kinda like a fancy chocolate 3 layer cake...
mmmm cake
Each layer is 2 way switches that are normally closed in the center
by choosing which part of the cake you want you can provide different functions
i'm not trying to oversimplify it,( just painting a mental picture, that helped me to learn things)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

another process which is enlightening is the use of an OHM meter.
 even the cheapest analog models can prove to be invaluable in ascertaining what unpowered switching function truly is.
then you can get a visual cue as well as to what is happening inside the switch.
as a suggestion to make it easier .)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Dadgumit,
i'll be happy to help out more this evening in my explanation.
unfortunately i have to work today.
i'll be back around 6 pacific time.
there are other members that are qualified to help if the matter is pressing, 
possibly one will chime in before i get home.
if not, i'm more than happy to explain things until you get it running.
have a great day
mike)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Dadgumit,
in short strokes your switch should wire up like this,

incoming 110 hot leg (red) to switch terminal#2
incoming 110 hot leg (black) to switch terminal #4

mated pairing motor T1,T3  to switch terminal #1
mated pairing motor T4,T2  to switch terminal #3

wire T5 will go to switch terminal#7
wire T8 will go to switch terminal #11

if the motor turns backwards for the set up, simply swap T5 and T8 on their respective switch terminals and it should turn the other direction.

let me know if there is any difficulties, i'll be happy to lend a hand.
mike)


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 11, 2014)

If Mike's last post doesn't get your motor running for any reason check the inside of the motor lead cover [pot head] for a connection diagram.  If it's there it'll probably show a connections for 120 & 240 VAC, compare the diagram with Mike's instructions.  If you still need help & you have the diagram of the motor leads send us a sketch or picture.


----------

